# Need help to work in singapore or relocate



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Respected All


My name is santosh 
I am in to RETAIL field,currently working as a Assistant Store Manager.Total 9 years experience is there and my age is 32 completed.


Kindly please tell me how to get a job in singapore from INDIA
And how to relocate to SINGAPORE.With above mentioned designation and field,will i am eligible for RELOCATE or to get Job


Please Needed SUGGESTIONS & Inputs


Regards
Santosh


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

- To find a job, you need to apply at suitable companies in your field. Once you are offered employment, the company will take care of your work pass. Please note that is is very difficult to get a work pass without recognised (by MoM) university degree.
- To relocate, you pack your things, send it with an international mover, arrange temporary accommodation in Singapore for the first weeks or months, buy flight tickets for yourself and family, and after arrival look for a permanent place to live. Please note that this process requires quite a bit of financial reserves: I would not do it with less than S$6000-8000 per person in hand!


----------



## Johnd3000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Beppi, and what about IT? Is it easier for IT sphere?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You are asking me questions across multiple forums ...
What I wrote above is equally true for IT jobs.


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

Post your resumes in Jobsites like Naukri, Monster.sg , jobstreet, jobsdb, 

check if there are any relevant openings and mail the recruiter.


----------

